# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Virtual assistants, noHold, Inc., Milpitas, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - noHold, Inc.

Home page - nohold.com/virtual-assistant.html

----------


## Airicist

How will virtual assistants improve our daily lives

Published on Jan 20, 2016




> Next week, January 28, 2016, the Virtual Assistant Summit will be held in San Francisco. This is an event organized by RE.WORK. I will be on a panel discussion and I am looking forward to it. The topic is “how will Virtual Assistants improve our daily lives.” When I think about how Virtual Assistants affecting daily lives, I immediately thinking about Siri.

----------


## Airicist

Executive order virtual assistants

Published on Aug 30, 2017




> noHold Inc. has created Virtual Assistants (Albert) that know about Presidential Executive Orders. Albert is a bot that can be created in minutes with a document. Click here to learn how an Albert is built. There is an Albert for our last four Presidents: Donald Trump, Barack Obama, George W. Bush and Bill Clinton. Each Albert contains knowledge about a specific Executive Order. Please review the Executive Orders below by Launching Albert.

----------

